# OpenSuSE 11.0 & 11.1 Packages+Dependencies August 2008 AMD64



## NucleusKore (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

I decided to compile and archive with multimedia packages as there was a request for the same. I hadn't done so before as I thought there would not be any demand (and I think there still isn't), anyway, for the sake of completion.

I have changed my approach a little when compared to previous compilations. This is a part of my ongoing effort to try and improve the ease of installation.


This time I installed test systems using KDE live and GNOME live CDs.This ensures that users who install from live CDs are not left out,unlike previous releases of mine where having the Open SuSE DVD was a prerequisite.
Another change I have implemented is incorporating libxine (for KDE) and gstreamer plugins (for GNOME).

*Packages:*

*kchmviewer* - a program to view CHM files
*mplayer* - a multimedia player
*mplayer-plugin* - firefox plugin for mplayer
*audacious* - a winamp look-alike
*k3b* - CD/DVD writing
*k3b-codecs* - multimedia plugins for K3b
*k3b-lang* - K3b language pack
*sox*
*devede* - DVD authoring
*audacity* - A sound file editor
*avidemux* - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
*ffmpeg* - CLI video encoding tool
*transcode* - CLI video encoding tool
*ntfs-config* - mount ntfs partitions easily
*vlc* - a multimedia player
*libdvdcss* - dvd decryption
*w32* - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
*libxine* (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
*gstreamer010-plugins-moodbar* (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
*gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly-lang* (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
*gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly* (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem

Download the archive SuSE_11.0_amd64.zip from here

Mirror 1: Rapidshare

Mirror 2: FTP Download

Extract the archive to a folder called August2008 in your home folder.

Note: KDE4 ark seems to have some issues??? The Extract function of the gui in Ark does not seem to work, at least for me. You can work around this by clicking on the archive to open it in a window, press Ctrl and A on your keyboard to select all the rpms, minimise this
window, open your home folder, create the August2008 folder, and paste the contents into it; then it works fine.

Steps:

1. Press Alt and F2 and type the following
if you are a KDE user 
yast 

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/9876/s1uo7.th.png

if you are a GNOME user
yast2 

*img45.imageshack.us/img45/252/g1jg3.th.png

and press ENTER

2. Key in your root password and press ENTER

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/4880/g2qv1.th.png *img516.imageshack.us/img516/1858/s2lb4.th.png

3. GNOME users click Software->Software repositories

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/4319/g3lo3.th.png *img385.imageshack.us/img385/1443/g4vd6.th.png
KDE users click Software management
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/1827/s3hl1.th.png

Now you will see the window below

*img385.imageshack.us/img385/6784/g5cl5.th.png *img410.imageshack.us/img410/6443/s4tj8.th.png

4. Click Add and you will get this window, in that select local directory and deselect download repository description files

*img45.imageshack.us/img45/4632/g6kw7.th.png *img516.imageshack.us/img516/786/s5jj8.th.png

5. Add the repository name as August2008, Browse to it with the browse button, and select plain rpm directory

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/8408/g7si3.th.png *img410.imageshack.us/img410/9640/s6gb4.th.png

6. Click Finish when youŕe done

*img385.imageshack.us/img385/9140/g8iq7.th.png *img410.imageshack.us/img410/4420/s7pd5.th.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies August 2008 AMD64*

7. Now click on Software Management
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/157/g9hu0.th.png *img516.imageshack.us/img516/539/s8ci8.th.png

8. In GNOME type the package name in the filters box and see the package automatically come up as you type.
*img57.imageshack.us/img57/2594/g10dx3.th.png
Select the package and click install. Repeat this step with all the packages listed above till you have finished all, then click Apply in that window.

KDE users - type the name of package you are looking for in the search box and click search
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/217/s9hm8.th.png *img517.imageshack.us/img517/1050/s10ov0.th.png *img116.imageshack.us/img116/9500/s11fk5.th.png
When you find the package you want check it. The dependencies will automatically get selected.
Do this till you cover all the above packages. Click Apply

Enjoy your OpenSuSE 11.0 !!!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies August 2008 AMD64*

great work.. dude.. great work..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies August 2008 AMD64*

While I appreciate your gratitude, I request any more users to refrain from thanking me on this thread. This is to prevent my next follow up post from going to page 2 or 3.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies September 2008 AMD64*

Packages:

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg  - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-mpegmux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem 


Download the archive september2008_amd64.zip from here

ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/september2008_amd64.zip

Extract the archive to a folder called September2008 in your home folder.
Read instructions above


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.1 Packages+Dependencies December 2008 AMD64*

Packages (openSUSE 11.1):

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux-svn - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * avidemux-svn-gtk - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg  - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem 


Download the archive from here

For 11.1 ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/OpenSUSE_11.1_64bit_December2008.zip

For 11.0 ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/OpenSUSE_11.0_64bit_December2008.zip

Extract the archive to a folder called December2008 in your home folder.
Read instructions above


----------



## Rahim (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks once again. Have you upgraded to 11.1? Any problems yet?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 21, 2008)

11.1 sucks big time. I installed it in the VM, eats more RAM, processor and everything. 10.3 was the best, use it till support runs out.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh boy!! That shouldnt happen!! OK will wait for now.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 21, 2008)

Updated for 11.0^


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.1 Packages+Dependencies December 2008 AMD64*

Packages (openSUSE 11.0 and 11.1):

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux-svn - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * avidemux-svn-gtk - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg  - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem 


Download the archive from here

For 11.1 *rapidshare.com/files/226564803/opensuse_11.1_64bit_April2009.zip

For 11.0 *rapidshare.com/files/226433288/opensuse_11.0_64bit_April2009.zip

Extract the archive to a folder called April2009 in your home folder.
Read instructions above


----------



## viruss (May 7, 2009)

nice work dude


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.1 Packages+Dependencies June 2009 AMD64*

Packages (openSUSE 11.0 and 11.1):

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux-svn - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * avidemux-svn-gtk - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg  - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem 


Download the archive from here

For 11.1 ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/opensuse/OpenSUSE_11.1_64bit_24thJune2009.zip

For 11.0 *www.zshare.net/download/618780970113aef8/

Extract the archive to a folder called June2009 in your home folder.
Read instructions above


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 26, 2009)

how to install both KDE and GNome during installation in OpenSUSE?
Is it possible?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 7, 2009)

@nucleuskore.........gr8 work...!!  Keep on........!!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 8, 2009)

Great work nu . .


----------

